# Augusta GA recommendations?



## Lazarus (Jul 20, 2019)

Just moved to this little slice of the south, any good food suggestions for the area before I suffer through Yelp. 

Laz


----------



## nevrknow (Jul 20, 2019)

Oysters at Rhineharts. Wear anything you want.


----------



## Lazarus (Jul 20, 2019)

Bumpity. Love me some oysters, think I'm going there tonight.


----------



## bm11 (Jul 24, 2019)

nevrknow said:


> Oysters at Rhineharts. Wear anything you want.


Went there twice when we were in Augusta for the Masters in April, loved the atmosphere and food there! The only warning I have for you is that if you are used to northern cold water oysters, the southern ones are quite a bit different. I greatly prefer the northern ones but the price is great on the southern ones!

Walking distance from Rhineharts is a authentic Mexican place that had great food, service and prices also. I'd recommend that as well!


----------

